# Seat deep video!



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There was a little water in the ole mud hole after all the rain. Was up to my driver seat, the other side was a little higher but... Def the deepest I've had it so far lol.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nice that Rex needs some meats under it I can wait to pay my brute off so I can get the rex4 for my wife and kids so they can enjoy ridings


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice trip thru the little hole! Wish it was warm like that up here!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well 35* isn't exactly warm lol. But I was dressed for the occasion.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Ya I have to agree 35 is on the chilly side to ride. especially in that water. Good thing it wasnt an inch deeper!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

haha u are crazy man! especially if you don't have waders on! i know your nuts where freezing ...we just got that snow this morning, reckon i sent it your way HAHA


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah you did. Lol it was fun. I had on ski pants so I was warm, but luckily it didn't get over the bottom of the seat cause I don't think they are that waterproof lol


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

nice feels alot deaper then it is . iwas hoping this was a atv when i clicked on


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

weeeeeeaaakkkkkkk!!!!









LOL JK! i dont think i could go that deep^^ with a 2012 rex. time for some tires eh?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll understand one day when you have other responsibilities lol.... Trust me, I went that deep on the brute numerous times.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey P I like that benie you had on are you bringing sexy back over there lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Haha! Man don't hate on my alpaca fur hat! It's WARM! 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool clips! We used yo ride and have to break ice in the water holes. I've got pics someplace.. Good times


----------

